# Tuesday night ride from Domingo Peet's?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Can someone remind me what time this ride usually starts? I can't remember if the roll-out from Peet's is 5:30 or 5:40. 

(This is the ride that starts at Peet's, goes up Old Tunnel, along Grizzly, down Redwood, up North Pinehurst.)


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Anyone? No info on this ride? Anyone know if it even happens any more?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe you could show up at 17:30 and check whether there is a ride?

Alternatively, try the Tuesday evening ride from the Grizzly Peak Cyclists.


----------

